# July 19th Redfish Tournament



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

This tournament is open to the public! We would really enjoy having more PFF members participatein this one. See www.theredfishclub.com for details.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

were in fort walton beach is the launch. thanks bruce


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Directions:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Fort+Walton+Beach&state=FL&address=350+Hwy+98+W

All information needed for the tournament can be found on the website www.theredfishclub.com . If wanting to talk about it, give me a call.

Jim Jimenez 850-450-4298 [email protected]


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

How many boats have signed up? How many do you expect? Can I weigh my fish at 1 p.m. and leave?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Copper spoons... One of the main things that caught my attention @ the seminar. Will try a few soon.

Sorry Chris, if you would be needing to leave by 1pm you would not be able to weigh your fish in, weigh in is @ 3:00pm.

So far we have 10 confirmed boats showing up for sure and about 10+- morethat's thinking about it, as far as I know. Since all information and forms are available on the website for download, I wouldn't be surprised to have a few teams show up w/out prior warning.

Really hope you can stay out till 3pm, because we really would enjoy having you participate.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make it.:banghead 

I forgot I had a prior obligation offshore! Maybe next time


----------

